# Stuffed peppers question



## buddy (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a couple questions about the ABT'S , that maybe someone could help me out with . First of all , are you supposed to blanch or boil them a little to soften them up before you put them on the smoker or does that happen while thier cooking. Also , where is the best place to cut them open for coring. Maybe slice it down the side? I saw the pics of the ones with the tops cut off . I'm going to try some this weekend with the spare ribs I'm going to smoke . It will be my first try at the ABT'S. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Buddy,

Cut the top off and take the seeds and membranes out with a peeler/corer.  I use a paint can opener from lowes :D 

Don't blanch'em, just stuff'em with whatever you want inside, put a little piece of bacon on the top to keep stuff inside the pepper and smoke till you're ready to eat'em.  About 1.5 to 2 hours gets them pretty well done. :D 

Since you're from Texas, 8)   I'll tell you if you want'em hot leave some seeds inside.  Thats where all the heat is.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 28, 2006)

Once again cajun gives the good advice.  I cut the top of mine off, then open 1 side.  scape with a spoon, to remove seeds and membranes for kids and wife.  Fill with a sausage/cheese mix.  Some times wrap with bacon, others just use toothpicks.  Onto the grates for about 2 hours.  let cool, eat em UP.  Great snack food.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 28, 2006)

Personally, I find stuffing them to be a PITA

Cut them length wise, deseed and demembrane, then pile on the cheese/fattie mixture, cover 1/2 strip bacon.

They're more like little "boats" than stuffed bullets


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 28, 2006)

Buddy this is how I do them: 

http://www.romineinc.com/BBQ/plant/thumbs005.htm .


----------



## buddy (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the information , that helps a bunch. I;m going to try these on 
Sunday and hopefully they turn out good . Those peppers of yours Bob
looked pretty tasty.


----------

